# Turned a walnut crotch



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2013)

Amazing, isnt it? About a foot tall....
[attachment=23485]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2013)

C'mon Barry. 'splain that to this turner dummy. What are we looking at there? More pics! Lids off with top view too! 

:irishjig:


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice execution! Could we see the tops?


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent work Barry! Love me some walnut crotch! As long as its not nutty!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 22, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Excellent work Barry! Love me some walnut crotch! As long as its not nutty!



nice looking peice there barry and jimmy if you flip it over it could be nutty crotch duck


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2013)

Alright, you got my attention...


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> C'mon Barry. 'splain that to this turner dummy. What are we looking at there? More pics! Lids off with top view too!
> 
> :irishjig:



OK, a couple more views, wont explain it yet though, might spoil the fun The collars are bloodwood BTW.
[attachment=23488][attachment=23489]


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow that is very unique. I'm curious to hear how you ended up doing this.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 22, 2013)

Very Very nice Barry


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 22, 2013)

Hmmm second pic kind of reminds me of things I really like!


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 22, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Hmmm second pic kind of reminds me of things I really like!



I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Bean_counter said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm second pic kind of reminds me of things I really like!
> ...


I'm not allowed to think that....I'm married. LOL


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2013)

OK, in case any one was curious about how I made this piece, or it wasn't obvious to you, here's what I did. (the crotch reference was toung in cheek BTW) I had a couple of vases that I turned some time ago, made as a set, That never sold at the several craft shows I took them too, too boring, I guess. So I decided to play with them and flattened a side on each on my jointer, and attach them, simple as that. Since they were the same size and shape, it was pretty easy to mate up the flat spots. Then I got the base back on plane using a belt sander. Now it's art


----------

